# Rough idle



## CaptNaCl93 (Jul 26, 2018)

Ok so I have a 87 Fox that has been running pretty flawlessly up until tonight. I was trying to install a aftermarket tachometer. I picked the 5th pin Red/Black wire for Accessory which worked and fired up the tach but, when I went to start the car I got nothing, not even spark. Unplugged the tach after 5mins of trying to get it to start, (which it reaks of gas at this point) and it starts up and idles just as normal for a few seconds before stalling out. Did this a couple more times before not wanting to start again. After screwing around with it for another 5-10 mins I got it to fire off Ether and it idles super rough and knocks but, the second you spray some ether in the intake tube sounds like normal. I’ve done a tune up this spring(plugs, wires, cap, rotor) I’m at a loss.


----------



## CaptNaCl93 (Jul 26, 2018)

5th pin in the instrument cluster harness


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Sounds like a simple problem. 

Do you have fuel? Fuel pressure? My guess is you do not. Spend time on that.


----------

